# Cerwin Vega DX-3



## bruferrit (Feb 7, 2009)

I have some Cerwin Vega Dx-3's. on the back of the speaker it says:
Power Handle: 125 watt
impeadance 8 ohms
Freq. responce 37hz-18khz


I'm powering them with a pioneer VSX-D711.

I would like to know where I could find information on these speakers, like the type of drivers, mids & tweeters used & if rebuilding the cabinets to the same dims or bigger would be better (I know bracing will help).

Thanks Bruce


----------



## Alarmnbob (Dec 19, 2007)

Those CV dx-3 are an old set of 10" 3way speakers right? What's wrong with them that you would want to rebuild them. Are they sounding bad? I remember selling them in the mid 90's they were pretty good speakers for their size. I do not know the exact specs. They had the same tweeter and midrange configuration as CV's 12" speakers VS120. I hope that helps a little. If they are sounding bad I think the drivers are available. If the woofer's surround is destroyed it can be repaired.


----------



## bruferrit (Feb 7, 2009)

It is just the cabinets are run down and chipped, scrached. only one woofer has some rips in the surround. they are old and I am woundering if I should check the crossover to see if any of the caps need replacing. other than that they are pretty good speakers. Got them 4 free.


----------



## Alarmnbob (Dec 19, 2007)

Again If I remember the cabinets were a plastic veneer over composite wood . You can take the drivers out and seal the inside of the box with a good caulk. As for the outside of the cabinets, If you have a few places the veneer has been chipped use a stain pen to recolor them. If you have any large chips i would put some glue in the holes to cut down on flaking. well that is if they are large and the composite wood is flaking. In some large holes you could try a prestained plastic wood filler. You could always spray paint them black. 

Cabinets aside.
You could check out the crossover to see if any of the components were burned, loose, or show other signs of damage. I Like to brighten up an old set of speakers with Mylar capacitors. Replace the old capacitors in the crossover with the same value mylar caps. Your highs will come alive!
The main woofer could have the surround replaced or you could just replace the woofer itself. Glue works on paper surround but not on foam surround. You could dab a little silicone on the rips. This works for small rips and tears but not for full surround tears.

Or Just enjoy them the way they are!


----------



## bruferrit (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks. I will look into the crossovers to brighten up the sound. I might possibly just Bondo & refinish the exterior.


----------

